# Fe and Fi and Empathy



## solarei (Jun 1, 2014)

From a paper on empathy I scraped from the net somewhere;
Affective Empathy:
It makes me sad to see a child who can’t find anyone to play with
Seeing a child who is crying makes me feel like crying
Sometimes I cry when I watch TV
It get upset when I see a child being hurt
Some songs make me so sad I feel like crying
When I see someone suffering, I feel bad too
When I walk by a needy person I feel like giving them something
It upsets me when another child is being shouted at
When my parents get upset I feel bad
I get upset when I see an animal being hurt

Cognitive Empathy:
When I am angry or upset at someone, I usually try to imagine what he or she
is thinking or feeling
I can tell by looking at a person, whether they are happy
I really like to watch people open presents, even when I don’t get a present
myself
When I am arguing with my friends about what we are going to do, I think
carefully about what they are saying before I decide whose idea is best
I can tell what mood my parents are in by the look on their faces
I notice straight away when something makes my best friend unhappy
I can often guess the ending of other people’s sentences because I know what
they are about to say
I often try to understand my friends better by seeing things from their point of
view
On the phone I can tell if the other person is happy or sad by the tone of their
voice
I often know the ending of movies or books before they have finished
I think people can have different opinions on the same thing
I can tell by the look on my parent's face whether it’s a good time to ask them
for something 


Having this information, which one matches up with Fe and Fi?


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

I use Fe and all of these sound like me. Curious to see what other people think.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

I feel like affective empathy is Fi and cognitive empathy is Fe - though I can't pin point why. I use Fe like I Hate Therapist's said and both of these I can relate to a lot.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

The Affective Empathy seems a little more Fi since it seems to be emotionally relating to the outside world from one's personal perspective. On the other hand, the Cognitive Empathy seems to be a little more Fe since it seems to be trying to process the emotional environment from another person's perspective. 

I tend to use Cognitive Empathy more the Affective Empathy, it's less of an internal roller coaster for me.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I use both.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I think it depends on a lot of things but generally cognitive seems more Fe.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

It looks like the general difference between the two is that in one of them you feel others' emotions, while in the other you know how someone feels. I don't see the real difference though. Sounds like semantics.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Both types of empathy influence F judgements. Fe & Fi are the same function, only orientated in different directions. The process is the same, the difference is whether the acceptable standard, at the decisive point, is determined by external or internal values.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

solarei said:


> From a paper on empathy I scraped from the net somewhere;
> Affective Empathy:
> *It makes me sad to see a child who can’t find anyone to play with*
> Seeing a child who is crying makes me feel like crying
> ...


I made the things I relate to bold.
I'm not sure whether I use Fi or Fe, but I think Fi is more likely (I decide for myself whether I find something agreeable or not)


----------



## solarei (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies people


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

I'm a Fi dom and I relate to most of them. 

I don't really know how to distinguish Fi/Fe empathy.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Fi.

I relate to all of them. I think the difference is where are the values coming from. internal (Fi) or external (Fe). An evil Fi is pure evil. And Fe living in a society where evil is ok is pure evil. Maybeeeeee


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

They are both thinking functions and thus have nothing to do with emotions of empathy.


----------



## goamare (Feb 27, 2014)

There is nothing completely "internal." "Internal" is really built from "external," and gets constantly affected by it.
Similarly, there is nothing completely "external." "External" is framed by "internal," and is always perceived by "internal."

You can sub in subjective/objective instead of internal/external btw.

*It's all relative* after all, and there is nothing weird about relating to both. In fact it is impossible to relate to one of them only.


----------



## gfuzzy (Mar 26, 2015)

I can relate to most statements, although I tend to get really cold when people are upset and/or disagree with me. Like I don't care about their feelings, only about my own.


----------



## Adore (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm an Fe and I relate to almost everything written here. But @Neverontime sums it up well. Fi/Fe doesn't determine the outcome of the feeling, only the path taken to arrive there.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

KevinHeaven said:


> Fi.
> 
> I relate to all of them. I think the difference is where are the values coming from. internal (Fi) or external (Fe). An evil Fi is pure evil. And Fe living in a society where evil is ok is pure evil. Maybeeeeee


Fe-dominant here, and, contrary to popular understanding, I don't think an evil society would make me evil. I might have Extroverted Feeling, but I'm pretty solid on my belief that it is always wrong to harm someone, and bringing love into the world is of utmost importance. No unjust society could make me feel otherwise ^^

I also relate to both types of empathy listed, and almost all of the examples given with them.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

My cognitive empathy is almost non-existant, and so is my Fe.
Both my affective empathy and Fi are pretty developed tho.

So I'd say:
Fi = Affective empathy
Fe = Cognitive empathy


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Fe-dominant here, and, contrary to popular understanding, I don't think an evil society would make me evil. I might have Extroverted Feeling, but I'm pretty solid on my belief that it is always wrong to harm someone, and bringing love into the world is of utmost importance. No unjust society could make me feel otherwise ^^
> 
> I also relate to both types of empathy listed, and almost all of the examples given with them.


i was talking about a stereotype here  of course you are unique. No one is exactly at the end of the spectrum. We all use the 8 functions. I was just trying to explain my earlier sentence with a stereotype. You are not Fe, you are you!!!!


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Teacher said:


> I feel like affective empathy is Fi and cognitive empathy is Fe - though I can't pin point why. I use Fe like I Hate Therapist's said and both of these I can relate to a lot.


I would agree that this is the way it may look on the surface, however I know I do both COMPLETELY. .. BUT the affective seems to be the one I use that makes me FEEL something deep inside. The cognitive one is something that just happens but its not anything that produces a deep emotional reaction in me. BUT I still use both equally.


----------

